# Choosing correct profile for soft proofing with Canon MP620



## Pyrogerg (Apr 13, 2012)

Can someone please enlighten me as to how I should choose a color profile for soft-proofing with a particular printer-paper combination? My particular printer is a Canon MP620 and I seem to have a few apparently relevant profiles (see attached screenshot). I don't know which one is appropriate for a glossy photo paper, however. I suppose it'd be nice to have a profile developed for a specific paper, but since I send off for good prints and just use the cheap home-printer for convenience and use relatively cheap photo paper for that purpose, I think generic profiles for this printer using matte, semi-gloss, and glossy photo paper would serve my needs just fine.


----------



## Pyrogerg (Apr 13, 2012)

*Attached screenshot of printer profiles*

I neglected to attach the promised screen-capture to the original post. It's attached to this one.


----------



## adobeshmobe (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know that this helps very much.  I am on Windows 7, and it appears that you are on Mac :disgusted:.  But are these delivered with the printer drivers?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 13, 2012)

From a Previous post. Adapt to your individual printer. 

From Canon's Website

Canon 1111 22 3
ie Canon 560 GL 1

(1) Printer model name

(2) Media type
Each alphabet pair represents its respective Media type.
PR = Photo Paper Pro and Photo Paper Pro II
SP: = Photo Paper Plus Glossy
MP: = Matte Photo Paper
SG: = Photo Paper Plus Semi-gloss
GL: = Photo Paper Plus Glossy II 
PT: = Photo Paper Pro Platinum

Note: If your printer does not support one of the above paper types, the corresponding profile will not be installed. Please see the on-screen manual of your printer for supported paper types.

(3) Print quality
The numbers correspond to the numbers on the print quality slide bar in the [Set Print Quality] dialog box opened from the [Print Quality] tab of the driver. The lower the number, the finer the quality.

The profiles are installed on your system when you run the installation disk. Make sure you turn off Printer Manages Colors in your Canondialog.


----------



## Pyrogerg (Apr 13, 2012)

Rikk,

That's exactly what I was looking for on Canon's site, but was unable to find. If you know where that is, could you please post a link so I can bookmark it?

Thanks,
Gregory


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 13, 2012)

Here:

You can't link directly to but you can scroll down to the ICC Profiles for Mac topic.   IF there were a way to attach a PDF here I could send it.


----------



## Pyrogerg (Apr 13, 2012)

Unfortunately the web site is returning an error when I click the link. Will try more searching later.


----------

